# Considering Fundraising via Public Charity



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

WARNING: 

If you are considering to hold a fundraising event in partnership with an Assistance Dog organization to purchase a dog, ask for and read any contracts before beginning. If the organization tells you that you must have donated a certain amount before receiving a contract then we give this warning -- *RUN DON'T WALK AWAY.*

There are people who do not receive legal documents until they have had thousands of dollars donated. 

Receive a multi-page contract full of legal terms that you do not understand? DO NOT SIGN before receiving legal advice from someone who is looking out for your interests.

A 501(c)(3) public charity is in business to help serve and not to make a profit. Any such organization should be able to supply a well trained dog for a reasonable cost. They should start with the basic cost of a pup/dog and add cost of vet care, food, training, and other out-of-pocket costs. 

Is a pup under the age of 6 months worth $10,000 / $15,000 / $20,000? 
Is a pup under 12 weeks of age worth a purchase price of $3,000 / $5,000 / $7,000?

Is a dog with under 100 hours of training worth $5,000 or more? 
~ Does this time include potty training and/or crate training? Or is this time in training the dog for future work? 
~ Does the statement that the dog has been *PREPARED* for an CGC evaluation be considered as an important part of stated training hours? What do they consider preparation?

Start at the beginning. 
~ Where does the dogs used by a particular program come from? Do they use one source only? 
~ If they purchase their pups vrs. having an in-house breeding program how much do they pay for the pup? 
~ Please note that at this time that most reputable breeders of purebred pups are charging $2,000 or less for a puppy. With this you will receive a copy of their pedigree, health care record, information about parents and grandparents.

As a client *YOU HAVE THE RIGHT* to know what you are purchasing either through your own funds or those raised in your name from donors. *YOU HAVE THE RIGHT* to know where your money is going. *YOU HAVE THE RIGHT* to be assured that you will receive a quality dog to meet your needs.

_Theresa A. Jennings, Assistance Dog Advocacy Project (ADAP)_


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Fundraising Cont.

"Champion Blood Lines?

If you are told that your future working dog comes from "Champion Blood Lines" how much importance does this hold for you? You must consider just how far back that champion was and a champion of what? What organization gave the title "Champion"? Do you have a source that are given to verify such claims?"

and

"Does your dog come with any type of health guarantee?

How long is the guarantee valid? What is covered? What are the age limits? Is there a cost difference in the purchase price if a health guarantee is included?

For this guarantee to hold do you have to give reasonable records of care such as vet records or do you have to do something like submit all the UPC codes from all food purchased on a set schedule? Do you have to use a specific vet or is one that you normally use OK?

READ YOUR CONTRACT."


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

If you are considering going into an official fundraising partnership with a 501(c)(3) organization ask them - before agreement and signing any contract - if they will be giving you any type of financial statement on your individual account. 

Ask for total amount raised / total amount of raised funds going to admin costs or other expenses / total amount applied toward goal(s) of your fundraising.

Theresa A. Jennings, Assistance Dog Advocacy Project (ADAP)


----------

